# Newbie Questions



## chaser1023 (Jul 27, 2004)

Just picked up an 88 , auto, ......couple of questions - has anyone had problems with a fuel cover release lever that doesn't work? how do you correct it? so far I've been going in behind the spare and simply pulling the cable from there.....and by the way - what fuel is best? Full Premium (91) or does anyone use anything less? And one more thing...oops, 4 more...where do I get 1. Front end license plate bracket or holder 2. T-top headliners for those times when I dont want sun or moonlight 3. what are the specs for my rear and front stock wheels? (thinking about replacing them) 4. car seems a wee bit sluggish...any suggestions?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I got the same problem with my fuel filler cover. I do the same thing. Most of the time the cable breaks next to the handle.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

#2 that will cost you a pretty penny and #4 it's sluggish because it's an auto I have the same problem with my other Z get a manual.


----------



## chaser1023 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Newbie Questions Reply*

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]#2 that will cost you a pretty penny and #4 it's sluggish because it's an auto I have the same problem with my other Z get a manual.[/QUOTE]


Hey (85 fairlady), thanks for that feedback . . . those are really badass oil pressure and voltage dials....where can I get those? And how expensive?


----------



## chaser1023 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Newbie Question Reply*



SKD_Tech said:


> Yeah I got the same problem with my fuel filler cover. I do the same thing. Most of the time the cable breaks next to the handle.



S'up SKD_Tech.........tell me something, did your Z perform any better with the K&N Intake modification? Will that help my somewhat sluggish performance? I mean I know it's no manual but I want to get the most out of my automatic .... before I trade it in and go for something manual.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I could tell a little but it's not as much as they claim. If you want some good performance get rid of the stock fan and get electric. That's the easiest thing that'll get you HP


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I could tell a little but it's not as much as they claim. If you want some good performance get rid of the stock fan and get electric. That's the easiest thing that'll get you HP


is putting on an electric fan easy because minuterice and me just parted out a 88 or 89 pulsar and I was wondering about that


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

If your car is not a turbo, use 87 octane
If your car is a turbo with stock boost, raise the boost and run 91
If you don't raise the boost, run 87 and you are stupid for not running 12 psi.

Intake, 240SX throttle body, 2.5 inch exhaust, electric fan, and drop some weight.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Can anyone take a pic on where the vaccum line is for the wastegate? For the life of me I can't find it and I even got the AC compressor off!


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

It's kind of below the turbo. There are two vacuum lines coming from the front side of the turbo outlet that go through a y into one line, and into the wastegate actuator. it's a bitch to get to. take off the inlet elbow that goes from the MAF sensor to the turbo inlet. You need to do this to see anything. The wastegate has a rod that goes from the compressor housing to the turbine housing. it's in between the turbo and the inner fender, and it's bolted to the turbo. It should be a copper color, unless it is dirty. The best way to mount the boost controller (manual boost controller) is to put it under the car, so to tune it, you have to lay beside the driver's side front tire and reach under the car toward the turbo to turn the nob. the easiest way is to put a long vacuum line on the wastegate actuator, and run it up toward the top of the strut tower, so it's easier to tune. Having a shorter vacuum line will decrease boost creep, but mount it wherever you feel most comfortable.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah I'd rather have it low and out of sight to keep the sleeper/beater look. Alright man. Where can I order these boost controllers and how much boost can I run without an intercooler 12?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

does anyone else have an electrical fan now?I just got mine on.How much gain in horse power would you say it gives?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

how big of a fan and what did it come off of? And I'm not sure the HP maybe Mark knows


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

pulsar one 12 and one 8 inch fan.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

where did you put each of them


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

it's one piece i put it on the radiator


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

oh alright cool


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]does anyone else have an electrical fan now?I just got mine on.How much gain in horse power would you say it gives?[/QUOTE]
An electric fan will give dramatic gains. More power is gained from an electric fan than an intake system


----------

